# Convertir un EML en JPEG



## delabascka (1 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je voudrais savoir comment convertir un eml en jpeg mon mac est sous maverick j'ai cherché sur internet mais rien trouvé sur le moment
merci pour la réponse
http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2013)

Pas très clair.  L'extension .eml, si c'est cette extension dont tu parles, est une extension de messagerie. Et ton image est en .gif, si c'est ça que tu veux convertir ?

Tu l'ouvres avec *Aperçu*, tu fais *Dupliquer*, tu auras une copie que tu sauvegardes en .jpeg


----------



## edd72 (1 Novembre 2013)

Ben oui, c'est pas très compréhensible...

EML est l'extension de fichiers "email", il s'agit de *texte* brut MIME interprétable par les gestionnaires d'emails (Outlook Express, Thunderbird, Lotus Notes).

Un JPEG est un format binaire d'*image* (compressée).

Du coup, que veux-tu?

Une image (capture) d'un email afiiché dans ton logiciel de mail?

Genre ça?








*Note du modo :* l'aspect "bureautique" m'échappe un peu, là  On déménage.

*Note du modo :* l'aspect "Arts graphiques" m'échappe un peu, là. On déménage.


----------



## delabascka (9 Novembre 2013)

J'ai reçu un mail avec texte et gifs animés donc je voudrais le convertir en jpeg ou en pdf pour l'insérer dans un forum c'est ça mon problème. Pour le pdf je sais comment le convertir merci si quequ'un trouve la solution.


----------



## flippy (9 Novembre 2013)

Si c'est pour insérer en tant qu'image, tu peux aussi faire une capture d'écran (_shift-Com-accent aigu_) ciblée de .eml de départ... Ça te fait un PNG par défaut mais tu peux facilement le transformer en JPEG...


----------



## Ubaye (9 Novembre 2013)

Et si tu passes par la souris (aperçu -> faire une capture d'écran) tu peux la sauvegarder dans le format que tu veux, dont le jpg.


----------



## Aliboron (9 Novembre 2013)

delabascka a dit:


> J'ai reçu un mail avec texte et gifs animés donc je voudrais le convertir en jpeg ou en pdf pour l'insérer dans un forum c'est ça mon problème.


En fait, le problème, c'est surtout les gifs animés, si je comprends bien 

Il te faudra probablement intégrer séparément les gifs animés dans ta page web


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Ceci dit, EML, forum, il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

